# Cannot save Excel 2003 to network drives... WILL SEND BEET TOKENS.



## mattipler (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm an IT engineer working with an end user who has Office 2003. 
Everytime she tries to use the "save as" option, chooses a networked location to save the file, she gets the following error "<filename> cannot be accessed. The file may be read-only, or you may be trying to access a read-only folder. The current file she works on is not read only and neither is the folder she's accessing.
She's able to save the file to her local machine, then copies and pastes it successfully to the desired networked location. She is set up as an administrator. She has full read/write access to the drives in question. She can save other 2003 files to the drives in question... it's only excel 2003. There are other users using excel 2003 that can save to the same network drives. 

HELP!!!  WILL SEND BEER TOKENS...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Is this just one Excel file or all Excel files? It may be that her copy of Excel needs a Repair, which can be accessed from within Excel itself, Help > Detect and Repair. You may need the Office CD for this but you should not insert the CD until the utility explicitly asks for it.


----------



## mattipler (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for your response my scottish friend. 

It's ALL spreadsheets that aren't saving to the network. It's a true puzzler.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

If it's *all* Excel files *only* for this user then it does sound like a corrupt install - I would still suggest the Detect & Repair option first.


----------



## mattipler (Oct 10, 2006)

I've run a detect and repair and it's not made any difference. Anyone have any ideas? This is really twisting my mellon man. :upset:


----------



## floramarie (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a user with the same problem. How did you resolve the issue?

Thank you.


----------



## The1nk (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if it's going to be a similar issue, but I know with Excel '07 there is a known issue with saving new workbooks to a network share that has real-time virus scanning.

It's an issue where Excel will create the file, pause for a second, now the virus scanner will open it and lock it while trying to scan it for virii, and excel will go to open and lock it to write to it - and that's where that issue lies.

If that's not the same issue, I hope it opens up some doors in your train of thought to help you find the right one!

PS: Let us know if you find the sol'n! Thanks!


----------

